# Decoy Names



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

My son and I hunted Gladwin area this weekend, he decided to bow hunt without a blind so we double teamed birds all weekend. We worked two birds into range one on Saturday that would not crest a small hill and one Sunday that got antsy right at the decoy. We now call our strutter decoy Stogie. Close but no cigar. Curious if you guys name your decoys.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

That's a classic! I bought a jake two years ago and this year my buddy says how many dekes are you putting out and I said four but leavin Louie home!! Well I didn't get a turkey and when I was putting everything away I noticed I had Louie in the bag that's why I'm batting zero know because of Louie the Looser!!!! He is going to be given away along with a bunch of duck and goose decoys and old crow decoys to the young guys down the street who are into everything but in college and money's tight for them. And who knows maybe Louie just didn't like me!!!! Swear I heard him saying nice callin Dork LOL


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I have one large jake in-mating stance decoy used in conjunction with a lying-down hen (Featherflex), & I call the Tom deke Bubba Gump. Bubba Gump worked for me on Mother's Day.


----------



## steveh27 (Oct 23, 2000)

My very old hen is Dolly. The newer one is Dixie Dancer. Haven't named the 3rd which gets mixed in with the 2nd.


----------



## LWCClub (Oct 20, 2011)

Slumpbuster


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

"the crutch"


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

"The Anchor"


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Farrah Abraham or Ahem for short!


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

I can't lay claim to the name but, it's what I call it now.
"QDMAMAN on a stick".........


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

RMH said:


> Farrah Abraham or Ahem for short!


I would hit Farrah damn maybe this is gonna go to far


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Bowhunting outside a blind Ill use a crutch everytime.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Betty (Davis) and henny penny


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

H


birdhntr said:


> Betty (Davis) and henny penny


Henny Penny I get, Betty Davis- what is the story. I went out with a friend this weekend he calls his strutter Alberto. He figures the ladies like a foreign accent and it makes the males jealous. Gotta say Alberto gets the job done.:lol:


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

My buddy has a very old plastic silouhette decoy that's not normat but he has shot a lot of birds over it.He thinks it's the eyes on it that does the trick.They are very pronounced on it.Bette Davis was an actor that was famous and well known for her beautiful eyes.in the eighties Kim Carns had a hit single called (she's got Bette Davis eyes).Every man out the has fallen victim to a woman's eye's at least once in there life haven't they.lol


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Youse ain't got no ' magination !

Wouldn't _*Jezebel Juicy*_ be a goodun'!

old


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

Bocephus, diablo, and henrietta.
The third is self explanatory, the other two are entirely random


----------

